

How Posterous helps us to track/organize customer feedback? - codemechanic
http://tonido.posterous.com

======
ayemoah
That's a great idea. I was thinking about how to keep all happy/excited emails
from the customers publicly available. Angry/sad emails go straight to the bug
tracker.

~~~
codemechanic
:)

